# I need help like its going out of style (new to building android)



## Bretski169 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello all, I need help with something I am stuck on from a dev that has the time.

I recently decided to attempt to build an android ROM, however I sync'd master source which I now learned I shouldnt have done.

I need to know how I can delete what I sync'd and go back to the point right before I sync source.

I look into my working directory folder and I am not sure if I should delete all of the contents in it?

also if I close out of terminal if that will do more harm than good.

anyone that can chat on Gtalk "[email protected]" that would be helpful.

*building on macosx* looking to work on gingerbread.


----------



## Bretski169 (Jul 26, 2011)

this is what it looks like


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

If your goal is to build the source why wouldn't you need it locally

Check out wiki.cyanogenmod.com in the bottom right there is a guide to building from source


----------



## djn541 (Jun 24, 2011)

Bretski169 said:


> Hello all, I need help with something I am stuck on from a dev that has the time.
> 
> I recently decided to attempt to build an android ROM, however I sync'd master source which I now learned I shouldnt have done.
> 
> ...


If you want, I can help as much as possible. I don't have a mac. but run linux on my machine and have been doing this for a while. Hit me up...


----------

